# New series of TG - thoughts



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

How boring and predictable

Riddled with continuity errors on the Ignis piece

Turned off before the end through utter boredom


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not good

still think Harris doesn't do humour well, and it really was a carbon copy of stuff done before without anything at all different 

sad day


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Watch it tomorrow and see how it goes, but last series was a bit mixed...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was completely underwhelmed.  Won't be watching future episodes.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

For me i was looking forward to it , but have to say pretty poor start so boring and Rory and Sabine poor as well, just hope it gets much better.
I really liked the new top gear last time round, i will wait and see


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing special TBH


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Norway feature was good, but the rest was a bit weak. 

I quickly skipped through Extra Gear. It was focussing on the Ignis hill climb. It wasn't interesting.


----------



## NiallB (Aug 9, 2006)

not worth the 59 minutes,


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I enjoyed it. The Norway piece was very good, although I was expecting something completely different when they started with a Skoda. The Ignis bit was good fun, some continuity errors, but it was good craic. I'd have loved to have seen some more detail on how they prepared the cars, but I haven't watched extra gear yet, so hopefully there'll be some more detail on there. 

It's another car show on telly. What's not to like. 

Cheers. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Found it boring. Didn't make it past the 30 min mark before I ended up on my phone.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Really enjoyed it tbh.

I watched Fridays "The Grand Tour' tonight, immediately before Top Gear.

I said to my son, the first 15 minutes of Top Gear was better than the the majority of the (boringly predictable and heavily scripted) Grand Tour.

The only bit of Grand Tour that was investing was the NIO EP9.

Matt le Blanc is entertaining, right up there in my eyes as probably the best Top Gear presenter.
He was a cool(ish) character when he was on tv in his acting career and I think that has carried through to his Top Gear presenting.

I watched Grand Tour and look at the state of Clarkson Hammond and May.
Clarkson and May look like they're both pregnant, the size of their bellies and Hammond has resorted to hair and beard die that are completely out of line with continuity of the scenes we watch in the episodes.

That said, as @Cookies says, they're car shows on telly, whats not to like ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I actually didn’t find the Ferrari v Porsche very interesting tbh, was hoping they’d do a test between the Superb and something else just to be different


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> I actually didn't find the Ferrari v Porsche very interesting tbh, was hoping they'd do a test between the Superb and something else just to be different


Said no man ever. :lol:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I loved it! panamera vs GTC4 and the hill climb were both awesome! Ofcourse I skipped the star in a car as I always did.



James_R said:


> I said to my son, the first 15 minutes of Top Gear was better than the the majority of the (boringly predictable and heavily scripted) Grand Tour.


So true! Grand tour is getting too stale nowadays, Top Gear feels so much better.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Strange how TG and Grand Tour divide opinions - I enjoy Grand Tour for the pure entertainment value - 3 middle aged men acting like kids - its simple entertainment that makes me smile

TG has two very good presenters in Le Blanc and Harris but they are not allowed to play to their strengths, Rory is mediocre and Sabine is as irritating as Eddie Jordan used to be


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

I enjoyed it&#55357;&#56898; Chris Harris and Matt Le Blanc seem to be gelling quite well, shame Matt has left. You just have to take the show as an entertainment show rather than reviewing cars.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Both could do better.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why are there no Detailing programs on TV? We get saturated with Antique roads stuff everyday, just one half hour show a week would be cool - well cool to DW members maybe. lol

Tbh I didn't even know TG was back. I may give it a blast. I did watched the first episode of GT, never watched any since and I'm not holding out much hope for next series of TG with Flintoff and McGinnis either.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was dissapointed, the last series was quite good but this one seemed to drag. The Ferrari porker bit went on longer than it should, the Panda v Ignis was tiresome.


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought the first episode of this season was fairly boring. Grand Tour seems to have slightly lost its edge too, but even with it being so scripted I still enjoy it. Top Gear seems to be stuck between trying to be fun but also informational and I don’t think they’re doing either particularly well. Have warmed to Chris Harris though, couldn’t stand him initially. Will be sad to see Matt go after this series and I imagine the new presenters will last a series before getting binned


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I was dissapointed, the last series was quite good but this one seemed to drag. The Ferrari porker bit went on longer than it should, the Panda v Ignis was tiresome.


I was sitting watching the estate battle thinking... someone bring in an original RS2..

Don't think there would be that much difference in real life on those roads for the 25 odd years "advances"...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I do enjoy TGT. Sometimes I think the dynamic trio are getting a bit past it and a bit tiresome but theres always flashes of that unique relationship they have that just works and overall I enjoy it.

I like Top Gear too. I accepted that it would not be the same after the trio left and like TGT it has bits that I like and don't. I hope both programs will improve - there's plenty of room to!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was pretty good tonight, but not what it should be. Plenty of room for improvement. 

The M5 v. E63 piece was good. 

The opening sequence for Sri Lanka looked spectacular. If only it kept going that way. It was a bit flat in bits, but fine overall. 

Prof Green was dull. I'm not sure he wasn't on more gas or something. 

I'm also surprised to see some of the colourful words allowed before the watershed.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Watched a bit of George Clarke’s Amazing Spaces while the Prof was on, don’t like that bit of the show at all anymore, but yeah, you got it pretty much spot on Kerr


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Agree the M5 v E63 piece was ok - not sure about the highly tenuous car v HS2 thing though - did not need it at all

The tuk tuk bit was ok - Harris and Le Blanc work well together

They really need to get rid of the guest spot though - well past its sell by date


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe Im used to the Clarkson era too much. I like all car shows, and I like this too, but some of the gags they try to pull off, especially Rory are just cringe worthy, you sort of feel embarrassed for them. The Tuk tuk section was pretty good and funny, but seemed to end really quickly as soon as they got to India. Maybe if they got rid of all the other bits padding the 1 hour they could have made the Sri Lanka section more interesting. Those 2 do work well together, the rest of them might as well not be there.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loved that tonight cars cars cars, love those GT2 RS its a work of art and it delivers the goods, have to say I love the Bentley as well, that lemans winning car the son has had his picture in it and with its driver


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Decent episode last night. 

I think they could have made the Bentley feature a bit better. Just too much nonsense going on. 

I wonder how many damaged Bentleys will appear for sale? A few reviews have ended up rallying them on loose surfaces.

That Porsche looked very special. Some speed. 

I thought when there was a few hot hatches in the studio it was going to lead to hot hatch battle. 

I like the new Megane. I'm not sure you can call a bright orange car grown up.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not a bad episode but disappointing when you see the footage of the Bentley race at Ascari being shown completely out of sequence - I know the circuit there quite well and the footage was all over the place


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good episode I thought. Was dissapointed there wasn't a hot hatch battle they initially led us to believe was coming. Saw an A45 there and got really excited... Bentley bit could have been better as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Iwas disappointed not seeing a stig's lap of the renault. Except that it was a good episode.

I somehow get the feeling they're trying to kill off the stig


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I enjoyed that episode from start to finish.

Some good stuff in it for us car lovers.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I really enjoyed it. MLB is a brilliant presenter. Harris, I'm not so keen on, especially when he over-acts, in the same way Hammond does. 

I'd have loved to have seen a hot hatch shoot-out with the Megane, A45 etc etc, just to see how they all compare, and a hot lap of the test track too would have been interesting. 

Still enjoyable though. 

Cooks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cookies said:


> I really enjoyed it. MLB is a brilliant presenter. Harris, I'm not so keen on, especially when he over-acts, in the same way Hammond does.
> 
> I'd have loved to have seen a hot hatch shoot-out with the Megane, A45 etc etc, just to see how they all compare, and a hot lap of the test track too would have been interesting.
> 
> ...


Yep, MLB is great in the recorded pieces, not so comfortable in the studio, but very likeable imo.

Harris acts a bit simple a lot of the time, which is probably how he's been asked to act, as his old /Drive and Chris Harris on Cars videos on youtube he always seemed pretty straight.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Last episode of a very short series tonight. 

Looks like there is a lot of cars featured tonight.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Last episode of a very short series tonight.
> 
> Looks like there is a lot of cars featured tonight.


They've only done, what, 4 episodes????


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> They've only done, what, 4 episodes????


Well with the salaries the Z list celebs on BBC get , there is little left to make any decent programs with any length :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That was good fun. Crammed a lot of cars into a short space of time. 


I thought Freddie was quite good with his Comic Relief bit. Rolling the car like that shows he lacks fear. He could be good fun.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So have you ordered a ST tonight Kerr ? , great car the new ST, really enjoyed tonight I really like the new Aston I need to take one out for a drive


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> So have you ordered a ST tonight Kerr ? , great car the new ST, really enjoyed tonight I really like the new Aston I need to take one out for a drive


There was a car that wiped the floor with it on the track......

Have you seen the price of the new ST?

I'm looking for a a cheap car for a bit, not an expensive Fiesta.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Preview of next season of Top Gear :


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> There was a car that wiped the floor with it on the track......
> 
> Have you seen the price of the new ST?
> 
> I'm looking for a a cheap car for a bit, not an expensive Fiesta.


Funny, I noticed that too lol.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> There was a car that wiped the floor with it on the track......
> 
> Have you seen the price of the new ST?
> 
> I'm looking for a a cheap car for a bit, not an expensive Fiesta.


Aye yes the 36k Renault? and an R26R track car

Thing is the Fiesta wont cost £20k soon with all the deals that will be on car wow and the likes, I never look at anything on retail know as all a pipe dream for most manufacturer's apart from the ones that does no homework or happy with monthlies.
I going out in the New Ren sport RS T ophy soon when it 2 come into Aberdeen to see what they are like

Problem is 99% of these cars don't see a track and its B road blasts for me for sure agility and traction key as I have very little of that in the big brushier at this time of year:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Aye yes the 36k Renault? and an R26R track car
> 
> Thing is the Fiesta wont cost £20k soon with all the deals that will be on car wow and the likes, I never look at anything on retail know as all a pipe dream for most manufacturer's apart from the ones that does no homework or happy with monthlies.
> I going out in the New Ren sport RS T ophy soon when it 2 come into Aberdeen to see what they are like
> ...


I didn't realise it was the Trophy R. It's too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

are you meaning the orange one on the video I just got a glimpse of it I thought it was Meg RS new one, I'm going out in Trophy soon just to get a feel for it and see what the rear steer feel like, I'm also out in the A35 soon. I was disappointed that the A35 in the showroom did nothing for me I never even noticed it was an A35 that cant be good, apart from the seats that looked terrible the interior was fantastic.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mercedes will need to leave a gap to the A45.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

After listening to Matt Le Blanc's comments on the new Aston Martin I had to make a phone call last night.

Me: Hello, is that Brexit?
Them: yes sir, how can I help?
Me: I have someone that needs to be picked up.
Them: Is it Joey?
Me: Yes it is.
Them: With us already sir.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone notice how Harris was slaying the lambo when reversing after it met the tractor, and saying how bad visibility was, when he had a reversing camera in the centre of the dash????? Hate it when they “try” and make other cars look as bad as they possibly can when doing comparisons


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

bidderman1969 said:


> Anyone notice how Harris was slaying the lambo when reversing after it met the tractor, and saying how bad visibility was, when he had a reversing camera in the centre of the dash????? Hate it when they "try" and make other cars look as bad as they possibly can when doing comparisons


I have a reversing camera and hardly use it. Far easier to use the mirrors when your trying to reverse and stay central on a road or into a parking space.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Aye, but on a lambo, probably invaluable :lol:


----------

